# How is your mental health during this pandemic?



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Greetings,

I had contemplated and gained some approval on starting a thread for the purpose of expressing mental health concerns as we are facing the COVID19 pandemic. With the news and social media overwhelmingly reporting about it and many are in self-quarantine, it can take its toll on our mental health and overall well-being. Here is the place you can freely express about how you are doing, types of crises that come along with this situation, and in what ways we can cope with our given situation(s).

I want this to be a safe place to let others freely express their personal concerns and without anyone making inappropriate posts. (ex; controversies, shaming, etc.) If anything, we need to be uplifting each other so that there is a sense of an e-community, especially for those who may not have support elsewhere.

Please, if you want to talk about statistics and general cases, post them on Coronavirus Discussion. For politically-related discussion, post on COVID19 - Political Thread. Thank you.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Mine is about the same as it usually is except for it is obviously very depressing to see so many people losing so much and suffering so much distress and uncertainty. 

Obviously when something is pressing on you more than the usual in everyday life you're going to feel it. But I'm pretty resilient to this particular type of stress as long as things don't get much worse in my own "bubble" (unfortunately you do have to be somewhat selfish in that I obviously want to survive this as much as the next person does with minimal damage to my life and health).


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm not handling this well at all. I've already long been suffering dread of what will become of me when my parents are gone, which probably isn't in the distant future as it is. This just makes the fear so much worse, bringing it so much closer. I've tried to express/explain this fear to my parents multiple times, but they just don't care. I tell them, I'm going to be completely alone, unable to care for myself...it doesn't make one dent. They have no plan for what will become of me and they're not interested in coming up with one.

I know it isn't total indifference to my fate, I mean, I THINK they love me, but...I don't know what it is. Extreme denial? Do they really just believe that when they're gone, I'll suddenly get over this lifelong crippling anxiety and depression, learn all the life skills I need, and be okay? I don't know.

They get angry when I cry and worry about them so I do it in my room alone at night. It's getting harder to hold it together through the day, though, with the constant barrage of bad news.

I feel okay for short periods of time, then remind myself of the truth, what's coming, and it's like I need permission to feel okay and under these circumstances that permission is denied. I'm not allowed to feel okay when this awful thing is looming over us. I can't even escape in a book, a song, a daydream. It's always there. Sleep is the only thing that brings relief (I get slight social interaction in my dreams, and if COVID-19 shows up at all, it's still something distant, something inconsequential...so far)...then I wake up to the awful reality all over again. :crying:

The worst thing I've read about so far is the dying alone. When you die from COVID-19, you're going to die alone. I can't forgive myself for not being there when a cat of mine was put to sleep...in 2001. Imagine how much worse if it's a parent. I won't be allowed to be there for them. And if it's me instead, they won't be allowed to be there for me. I've spent most of my life lonely and alone aside from my parents...they're all I have. I don't want to be alive anymore when they're gone, even if I could make it on my own, which I can't. That's bad enough. But suffering and dying afraid and alone...that's even worse. Not even a doctor is likely to be there. I know why this is but it just seems intolerable, unforgivable. Why can't we come up with a better way? Nobody should die alone.

...I don't know how to end this and I'm crying again. I just wish I'd get a brain aneurysm or something in my sleep, quick and painless, and go before they do. They'd get over it. I've been nothing but a huge burden and disappointment to them anyway. Then I wouldn't have to wake up to this looming fear every morning, this fear that will still be here even if we make it through this. It's not a matter of if, it's just when.

...And then I remember our cat, and don't know who would take care of her...she's already been rescued twice. She shouldn't be left alone, either...I wish I just hadn't been born at all. And I hope so badly none of us suffer, but it's looking more and more likely and I can't handle it and there's nobody here to tell me, without lying, that it'll be okay. There isn't even anybody to hold or hug. :crying:

Not proofed.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I was already starting into another self esteem and social withdrawal slump when the pandemic started getting bad here. The decrease in social contact I don't know if it made it worse or not. But when things were normal, the more I interacted with people, it only made it worse definitely, as every interaction I had, they only further validate my worsening slump of this. So maybe a break from people might just be a good thing. Although being here is also worsening my slump as well.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm feeling pretty bad today just irritable really, but overall it's been a bit better lately, I appreciate the distraction. My mental health and everything else is generally awful though that's why a pandemic is a distraction.

I mean I do feel bad about the people who are really concerned about it etc, and it will obviously be annoying if it goes on forever. I've also been ill the last few days and disinfecting everything I touch is annoying. But it sort of reminds me of that time I was out in a big storm (for here,) and people were freaking out and stuff and my social anxiety went that was fun overall. Like a horror film. This isn't the same as that, and I'm not excited but maybe it's loosely related.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Good to see this thread made and getting responses.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Mine is about the same as it usually is except for it is obviously very depressing to see so many people losing so much and suffering so much distress and uncertainty.
> 
> Obviously when something is pressing on you more than the usual in everyday life you're going to feel it. But I'm pretty resilient to this particular type of stress as long as things don't get much worse in my own "bubble" (unfortunately you do have to be somewhat selfish in that I obviously want to survive this as much as the next person does with minimal damage to my life and health).


 I guess I would also say that this is pretty much the same way I have been living ever since I quit my last job ~2005 (which was itself the longest time period I have ever been employed - About 5 years).

Ever since then I have been living in constant fear of something happening to my parents and the general uncertainty of not being able to see any good way for things to turn out in the future. The only certainty I had was time will march on no matter what and the only things that could change in my life would probably change in a bad way.

So all I have had to hope for for the last 15 years every time I go to bed is that nothing will change. Because the stable bad that I'm used to is far preferable to the chaotic bad that has been the stuff of my nightmares all my life.

And now the only thing I can hope for is this chaotic bad will go back to stable bad. Basically, a miracle would have to happen.

So I have to kind of not think about my personal situation so much and focus on the facts of what is happening, what is going to happen and what is likely to happen and how long this is going to go on. And also, focus on just day to day survival and try not to worry about things that haven't happened yet (and might not).


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Just as bad as before lol


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm in a fortunate situation compared to many. I live alone and will continue to get paid throughout this entire thing. Still, this whole situation has made my anxiety much worse. Before this, my situational anxiety was very bad but my day-to-day anxiety wasn't. Now I'm more anxious on a daily basis than I was before. 

I'm also finding it very difficult to concentrate. I'm used to working in a fast-paced environment where I can interact with people and move around. Now that I'm stuck at home, the time drags on and on. It's hard for me to focus. I try to vary what I'm working on, but I still check the news way too much, which is just depressing. 

I've been having trouble sleeping, too. It's hard for me to turn my brain off at night. Even when I'm asleep, I have anxiety-filled dreams. I'm hoping that will settle down, though. Usually what happens is that I go through a period where I sleep badly and then I get so exhausted that I sleep soundly for one night, before the process starts all over again.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Same as always, which by regular standards would probably be classed as not ideal but I'm used to it, isolating doesn't bother me cause I always swayed that way anyway & I have plenty savings/no debt.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

firestar said:


> I've been having trouble sleeping, too. It's hard for me to turn my brain off at night. Even when I'm asleep, I have anxiety-filled dreams. I'm hoping that will settle down, though. Usually what happens is that I go through a period where I sleep badly and then I get so exhausted that I sleep soundly for one night, before the process starts all over again.


 It's funny. My dreams really are not affected by what happens in my day to day life all that much. I mean, there are usually things from the day before in there (often very awkwardly shoehorned into strangely unrelated scenarios) but I don't think I've had a single dream about what's going on or anything I could say is probably my brain thinking about it while I'm asleep. My dreams are just what they always are (if I have them or remember them at all).


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

I don't feel anxious about it but last week when I went out I actually took it seriously and I didn't enjoy that I just had to go out to get groceries and some fresh air and then go home as when I went to get groceries it was frustrating bc I tried to social distance two meters away but couldn't always bcause of the amount of people in the way


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I can share to an extent about how it affects loved ones (or rather, how it affects me on the fact that loved ones are at risk.) One of my aunts is in remission after battling two types of cancers and one of her daughters lectures/yells at said-aunt if she goes out to drive to some places for an hour. Last I had seen her before the pandemic she looked frail; while not on completely good terms with her due to characteristic clashes, I had strong feelings once hearing about what was going on even in between.

My parents are also 'getting up there', so to speak, and I worry more about how it could impact them. I was sick for some weeks but as the pandemic was making its way in I was displaying some symptoms and contemplated on whether to get help. My father also had a cough for some weeks as well. Ironically enough, my mother had minimum to no symptoms despite how she tends to have a weaker immune system. But even if one's asymptomatic doesn't mean it's not there. My family tends to be good at 'if *it is not present, there isn't an issue' - or something of that nature that pretty much says being in denial. So this is no different.

@tehuti88 - I'm sorry with all of the conditions you go through, truly. I had seen some of what you've posted prior to this and I cannot imagine the anxiety and overall fear you must be going through. Even if it's cliche and not helpful, you're stronger than you realize. You have many of us people here who are concerned and can hit us up if you feel like you're completely alone.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

no one in my flat is talking to anyone else. usually it's just me that is the outsider. so it feels pretty grim.

I was stressed about being a little sick and what to do about it. but now I'm just trying to not think about it. I think I blew it out of proportion a bit. but also not. I flip flop between extremes and it was getting me nowhere. so just forget about it!

I'm having difficulty concentrating so I haven't done any programming. but I've been fairly content to just sit there watching movies, doing some cleaning, sometimes just doing nothing or sleeping for extra time.

work is probably helping me stay sane. its something to focus on. people there also sound sick - coughing and sniffing. but everyone is generally keeping their distance. so it feels fairly safe to continue going there. if someone takes sick leave then the place is liable to have to shut down.

I haven't been to the supermarket since the lockdown began. I have rice for breakfast lunch and dinner now. not much else left! still plenty of stuff to go with the rice though so it's a reasonably healthy meal. a little boring. I really wish I had some snack foods. but I think I can delay supermarket for another week.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm less anxious because I don't have to dread any social interaction. And my meds are keeping my mood regulated for the most part. So I'm chillin' lol.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

mezzoforte said:


> I'm less anxious because I don't have to dread any social interaction. And my meds are keeping my mood regulated for the most part. So I'm chillin' lol.


:yay :boogie


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I've been trying to steer away from the news for a little while, especially when hearing some things on the television that makes things depressing and slightly more fearful. One tends to think that nothing would happen to them unless it ends up being 'one in a million' case of getting extremely sick enough. I have a doctor's appointment that was scheduled some weeks back that I 'have' to go to in a few hours and I'm thinking of simply walking since I don't know how the transportation is running now. This means at least an hour of being out (excluding the visit itself), and anything can happen even if I'm walking alone.

It's hard to concentrate since essentially I am working at home (for now) and have online courses to complete. Just read an email from the university earlier that there will be no graduation commencement. Knew it was coming but I think I'm also trying to mentally numb myself for now since there were some things that I'd hope for the occasion. I'm going to at least attempt on having some alternatives.

As @firestar said, I'm probably also one that's a bit luckier than most. But I do miss my normal routines and the fact that some of them I'll never get back to again. I'll stop from there.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks for asking. I'm doing okay mentally. 

Obviously still affected by the whole covid thing and everyday worries, but I'm not depressed-depressed. (Yet).


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

You know, I thought my mental health would be much better -- not having to go anywhere, being able to conduct meetings and stuff online. I'm much better speaking to people and doing things online rather than in-person. I think that, if my life were actually normal aside from the pandemic, I would be a lot better off. But this year has been so unreal.

My dad had a stroke on January 8. All things considered I'm glad it happened when it did, before this pandemic broke out, because he was in the hospital for a week and then rehab for another week. During the course of investigating the cause of his stroke, however, the doctors discovered that he has Stage 4 metastatic bladder cancer. Which is not so great, timing-wise... And in general, of course. He's been getting chemotherapy, which puts him at Extreme risk for contracting the virus. I've suddenly become the primary caregiver for both my father and mother, while still taking classes at the university, and it's been overwhelming to say the least. I mean they're not completely dependent; they can still do some things. But still. I'm deathly afraid to go anywhere at all because if I did catch the virus, I'd almost certainly pass it to my dad and he wouldn't survive. The weird thing is that I don't care about me; I think I have a decent chance of fighting it off, but even if I did die, then so be it. Maybe I'm a bit suicidal these days. But I *couldn't live* with killing my parents, even if it wasn't really my fault.

My university has moved all classes online, and the professor in my hardest class is only making things more difficult. He canceled all lectures and has basically been maintaining radio silence for the past three weeks, while we work on the hardest assignment I've ever encountered, which has left even the TA's completely stumped. He pushed back some deadlines which is great and all, but... I don't understand why he's suddenly washed his hands of the class, so to speak. At least my other courses have been conducting online lectures, which work quite well. It's like... how are we supposed to learn if we only have the TA's for guidance? What's the use of having a professor if all he does is release an announcement once every couple of weeks?

So yeah. Not doing well. And the ironic thing is, with my dad suddenly being forced into retirement, not to mention the crash of the markets and me being the same lazy, useless *** as always, I couldn't even afford help if I wanted it!


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

Tetragammon said:


> I'm deathly afraid to go anywhere at all because if I did catch the virus, I'd almost certainly pass it to my dad and he wouldn't survive. The weird thing is that I don't care about me; I think I have a decent chance of fighting it off, but even if I did die, then so be it. Maybe I'm a bit suicidal these days. But I *couldn't live* with killing my parents, even if it wasn't really my fault.


please don't ever commit suicide! :squeeze best of luck in your studies at university. I know it's a difficult time right now though and they've now turned to online studying.


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

@Tetragammon For me, I have peace in this pandemic because I believe that God is in control of everything, we can do our best, wash our hands often, buy sanitizer for when we're out there (I have a spray), physical distance ourselves two meters away from each other, even wear a mask, the rest is in God's hands, if it's time for anyone to go, they will go and as a true child of God, you would be going to heaven, even though it's hard you will know that if anything happens it's bc it was ok. And also with God, I know that all I have to do is pray with my requests with thanksgiving and have faith in him and he'll take care things including overwhelming things and direct my path. I'll end it there.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I think I'm starting to come to terms with it a lot more now, although it still makes me very anxious sometimes. For quite a while it sort of felt like it was all a dream and every day I'd wake up and it was still what they were talking about on the the TV.

I'm fairly used to spending quite a bit of time on my own here now but I still hate it - and not being able to go out is driving me crazy. Not knowing when this will all end is hard too. My wife and I spend a lot of time on the phone talking about it all and reassuring each other - so I know we'll get through it, it's just very sad for the places that are more seriously affected by it.

Edit: Very good idea for a thread btw @CNikki


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Pretty much the same as always. Work is getting annoying though, and having to deal with some people's crankiness over the quarantine.


----------



## ann3 (Mar 30, 2020)

hi I'm new here and I don't really know if this is the right place to talk about this, but my mental health has been declining since the pandemic started and I don't know what to do...

Overall I'm doing fine, because I'm in the privileged position to self isolate rather comfortably, I'm kind of used to being isolated, and my family and I live in an area where it's not as chaotic as in other places

But my problem is that because of the lockdown all my classes have moved online, which is fine for lectures, but for some of the classes we need to do group discussions and presentations. I already struggle with those irl, but having to do it over video calls makes it so much worse for me (bc it combines the anxiety of speaking in front of people with that of making phone calls), and I skipped some classes because of it and I can't go see my therapist also bc of the pandemic and I really don't know how to deal with all this

Also, I feel like this situation kind of slows down/disrupts my process of recovery, because I already tend to avoid interaction and withdraw a lot. I was working on becoming more comfortable in social situations, which I can't continue right now for obvious reasons. I'm worried that when this is over, all the progress I have made before will be gone and I will have to start all over again

sorry it feels like I'm complaining a lottt but I just had to get this out


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Fine, no real change to my lifestyle other than no work. As long as gov’t funding comes through I’ll do ok


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

@Tetragammon - Wow, that is a lot to take in, especially in a short period of time before this going on. I really hope that you will get assistance needed. Maybe more can be discussed about that? Don't beat yourself up, as hard as it is.
@ann3 - Have you tried to email your professors? The online sessions can be a bit complicated and even a little more intimidating than in person (at least for me, ironically.) I'm sure they can accommodate if you are honest since it's generally causing multiple complications for students and professors alike. Don't wait until the last minute.


----------



## RSxo (Apr 19, 2018)

I think to feel low mood and anxiety is a natural reaction to what's going on. Higher risk of contracting a deadly virus, people out of work (either temporarily or laid off), everyone stuck at home (and many getting bored), lifestyle and social disruption - these aren't little things, for sure! Anyone who feels like this, you're not alone, and what you're feeling is defo normal


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I feel like I'm going insane - first terrible anxiety/fear, then hatred and pure rage then back to anxiety again. Something like this is terrible for someone like me - complete uncertainty, I can't see my wife, I can't go and do what I normally do to calm down. It's hell on earth.

I might have to call the psychiatrist I saw recently - she's big on technology etc so she might be ablet ot help me. But I don't like the pills she wanted me to take.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

harrison said:


> I feel like I'm going insane - first terrible anxiety/fear, then hatred and pure rage then back to anxiety again. Something like this is terrible for someone like me - complete uncertainty, I can't see my wife, I can't go and do what I normally do to calm down. It's hell on earth.
> 
> I might have to call the psychiatrist I saw recently - she's big on technology etc so she might be ablet ot help me. But I don't like the pills she wanted me to take.


:hug

Hope it works out for you quickly.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

CNikki said:


> :hug
> 
> Hope it works out for you quickly.


Thanks Nikki - I hope you're doing okay too.

I have to try and find a way to deal with this, but it's very hard. I have days like this anyway - but it's worse now with all this uncertainty. Seeing this day after day on the TV is just terrible - and knowing there's nowhere you can go to get away from it is very frightening.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

harrison said:


> Thanks Nikki - I hope you're doing okay too.
> 
> I have to try and find a way to deal with this, but it's very hard. I have days like this anyway - but it's worse now with all this uncertainty. Seeing this day after day on the TV is just terrible - and knowing there's nowhere you can go to get away from it is very frightening.


I hear you. It's hard when all that pops up on screens is related to this pandemic. Then you get sucked into seeing the full title alone, then have the same reaction as before. I'm writing a bit more now as a way to cope, I guess. But sometimes with expressing certain things during this time I have no choice than to mention about it. Checklists provided say to do what you originally love or pick up new hobbies, or learn a new language, etc. It can only go so far with me and I still have things I need to get done even while home.

Sorry that I've turned my response into a rant. Just in short, I know how it is right now. I hope you find ways and maybe resources to alleviate your worries for a little while.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

I started out ok but it's going downhill. I didn't get out much before, but what little I did was important to my mental health. Now that's gone. I feel trapped in limbo. I also have to be very mindful of how much news I take in because that will send me on a downward spiral quickly.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

CNikki said:


> I hear you. It's hard when all that pops up on screens is related to this pandemic. Then you get sucked into seeing the full title alone, then have the same reaction as before. I'm writing a bit more now as a way to cope, I guess. But sometimes with expressing certain things during this time I have no choice than to mention about it. Checklists provided say to do what you originally love or pick up new hobbies, or learn a new language, etc. It can only go so far with me and I still have things I need to get done even while home.
> 
> Sorry that I've turned my response into a rant. Just in short, I know how it is right now. I hope you find ways and maybe resources to alleviate your worries for a little while.


Thanks a lot. Yeah, I usually have the news channel on in the background while I'm at home - and all they talk about now is this, which of course is understandable. I've started to turn it off or even just mute the sound.

It's funny but since this all got really serious I find it hard to focus on the thing I really get a lot of pleasure out of usually - my books. Business has stopped which doesn't really matter but it's hard to even read about things or look them up like I usually do. I guess it's the worry.

Yesterday when I was really bad I listened to this for a while. I don't know if anyone else would like it or not but I was desperate and I've found the sounds helpful before. (mind you the Valium I took as well probably helped quite a bit too. ) :roll


----------



## HannaB (Dec 25, 2019)

I'm sitting in my shell, trying to keep all the bad thoughts out. I've even started learning how to cook. Yesterday, I ordered a burger press (click to read more) in order to cook the most delicious breakfasts for myself, lol. I believe that good and tasty food can make you feel happy


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

At this given time, not so good. Actually had some good days (believe it or not) and tried to take in what I could make out of them, knowing that it'd fleet. Then I have days/moments such as now when coming to some more 'revelations' that, in the end, maybe this doesn't matter. 

Maybe nobody cares. Some probably never did in the first place and yet I still care as if they had/have, if not having a split second to think that maybe they did more. Surrounded and yet alone. Too afraid to be alone with myself even though it's been this way for so many damn years. Nobody cared to see it back then, why care now? I should be over it, right? Once this is over maybe then it will all be over with. I want to be anywhere else but here.


Excuse me while another potential breakdown commences.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm doing very poorly. I've obviously been depressed for a long time, and I still am and not really about the quarantine. But it's magnifying it, pretty intensely. I can't really cope anymore.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

This is all temporary, and will pass. That is usually what I think, when something bad is happening, it is all temporary and will pass or I will adapt. I fully expect, in five years this to be little more than a passing memory or topic of conversation that will last no more than a few minutes. 



My mental health, well that has not been negatively impacted by the virus. In January I was worried, February and March I was upset people were not taking it seriously, now this is just our new reality and I have adapted to it, I spend more time playing games than paying attention to this virus now. I don't pay attention to the news as much, I do log in to see Florida's numbers but am not afraid of the predictable growth as that has been expected for a while now. 



So yeah, just going along with the flow, taking precautions, enjoying what I can, and acknowledging the impermanence of this virus, as is the case with everything.


I hope, all of you enduring mental hardship at this time find something to put your minds at ease, and I likewise hope in another five years this will be nothing more than a memory you share with others.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Not being able to go out just amplifies my problems. Not to mention all the worry. I was telling my son the other day - I think part of it is that I've always known and come to accept that I don't function very well in society, but knowing that everyone else is going about their business out there sort of soothes me. When aspects of society start to shut down and people are told to stay home it's like the world is breaking.

I think I draw a lot of strength from the normality of people around me - and when things are abnormal it really throws me.


----------



## DeliveryDude (Apr 21, 2019)

I'm not worried about the virus, but due to everything being shutdown I'm even more isolated. Didn't think that was possible. Going to the dog park(closed), the movie theater(closed), even I socialize less with my coworkers before we leave to deliver for Amazon. The less people I interact with the more I start imagining bad things. I get real anxious and start worrying about my situation in life and what my extended family thinks of me. What a weirdo they must think I am. I've started drinking more alcohol lately too.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

Not well at all. My dad has joked that things aren't that different for me now, and maybe they shouldn't be, but they are. This has zapped much of the progress I've made in terms of my mental health in the last year. Not being able to do the few things that I depended on for my sanity is getting to me. I think a lot of it is that I feel like even with this going on, even though my mental health wasn't in the greatest spot before, I should still pretend like I'm trying to be productive, continue trying to look for work at home jobs, etc... and the fact that I just can't will myself to do that at the moment is making me feel guilty, more like a failure, and adding to how down I feel. All I want to do is sleep, play games, and talk to the few friends that I do have/talk to. I really, really needed this year to be a good one.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

*Panademic social distancing and Social Anxiety*

I am concerned about people's emotional wellbeing due to this panademic. Makes me think how bad this is for people with anxiety disorders or SA. I can imagine this is triggering a lot of people. I wonder what type of long term effects this will have on people. Going to cause more social anxiety from us having to social distance and actually trying to avoid other people? What do you think?


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

I guess if you're trying to get over your SA. But for people like myself who have given up and just try to avoid people as much as possible it's really no hardship to socially distance. I love that I can cross the road now when someone is walking towards me. The effects on society at large though and the risk of actual infection are indeed unsettling.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I've gotten worse off as far as social anxiety during this. My church stopped having services in person for awhile and when they did start again I didn't go back because i'm afraid of the virus.

So I lost all that and it's caused me to hide away more in general. I've only met up with one friend in 3 months.

The media and press have really messed me up during this. Fear about it every night almost for months now. What worries me more than the health issues is that this virus may never go away by immunity and we will have to avoid people and any events, and wear masks indefinitely. That's basically the media's push, and to me even as someone that doesn't socialize much, that would be devastating.

I guess the world would adapt to it, but to me if we had to stay hunkered down, and do every single thing virtually, life would be too depressing to live with.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

shyguy07 said:


> The media and press have really messed me up during this. Fear about it every night almost for months now. What worries me more than the health issues is that this virus may never go away by immunity and we will have to avoid people and any events, and wear masks indefinitely. That's basically the media's push, and to me even as someone that doesn't socialize much, that would be devastating.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


There will be a vaccine eventually.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

chrisinmd said:


> I am concerned about people's emotional wellbeing due to this panademic. Makes me think how bad this is for people with anxiety disorders or SA. I can imagine this is triggering a lot of people. I wonder what type of long term effects this will have on people. Going to cause more social anxiety from us having to social distance and actually trying to avoid other people? What do you think?


 There was already (at least) one thread about this exact topic so they have been merged and placed in the Mental Health and Social Anxiety Disorder (SAD) Awareness section


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah definitely worse during all of this among other things.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

firelight said:


> There will be a vaccine eventually.


A vaccine seems to be a possibility, future tests seem promising as far as producing antibodies, but it might not work effectively in the real world, since immunity is short for these kind of viruses. My guess is more on an antiviral treatment that turns it into just a cold, or else it becomes less virulent after a high number of people have had it. How long that takes, who knows.

Either way I don't expect masks, distancing and other crap ending for another two years or so, unless there's a huge breakthrough we aren't seeing yet. Most pandemics have historically lasted two years.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Sorry, just seen the recent responses just now. 

Thus far things have alleviated a bit in regards to opening up places. A recent article had zero cases coming in at my local hospital for the day, which is a record. Of course we still have the restrictions regarding social distancing.

I agree that it can have downsides to those who really need to visit others (primarily the therapist example.) I'm fortunate that the doctor I'm expecting to see sooner rather than later is open in-person for now. The past two times seeing him it wasn't the case. But since things have been a little bit rocky lately, the wait generally makes me concerned. For now I'm fine.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Awful. I'm on the knife's edge at work when it comes to getting fired. I'm hated at work for my mental health issues, so it's the mission of several of my coworkers to get me in trouble for whatever they can. 

I'm scared of being out of work again especially now. I don't even think I'll have any will left to live anymore if that happens.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

My mental health has been terrible - made much worse by this. Even the nights aren't good. But I've sort of got a few things I can base my days around - certain markers in the day to get through the boredom. Not being able to go anywhere has been the hardest thing really, plus of course I wasn't taking enough medication before.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Not really sure if this whole 'situation' is partially to blame. But I haven't been feeling too well these past few nights. One being that I really do want to go to graduate school this fall and that it'd be in person. It's still up in the air on that. As selfish as this is, part of me wants for it to open so that I can do some of my own research under my field, or else it's not worth it. I know realistically speaking that we still have ways to go with precautions, and some news outlets had shown some good examples as to why we are where we are and why we cannot. 

Second being that I do have some things I would like to do at least once in my life. I never knew what it's like to live. I want to get out of that comfort zone, which I nearly did, but then...this happens. I would like to travel, namely Ireland being the first on that list. I felt it when everything started and it's starting to do so again... With the way things have been personally and overall with the unpredictability, it may not happen. 

I feel like the walls are slowly caving in. It truly does feel lonely. Every disappointment that goes on due to hinderances, and this is barely the start of my sorrows. It really is so lonely...

Sorry if I'm not making sense. I cannot be bothered to correct any errors at this time. I just...want out.


----------



## elenabey (Jun 25, 2020)

Hi! It is not very sweet though however, my pet makes my life good. I just have been reading the relationship between pets and humans and that is the only thing that is of a bond related to humans now. It is the only thing that one can retain in lockdown. There is no touch issues with pets but there are problems with human contact which makes me think.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

I’ve been doing terrible. I’ve been drinking about as often as my income allows.


----------



## movingbee (Oct 12, 2017)

*Covid-19 and Mental Health*

Guys,

How is your mental health during this time of pandemic? Is everyone affected mentally - so stressed out, too much fear and worry? How do you handle your day to day life?

Your thoughts are greatly welcome. It might help me and a few others to cope. Thank you.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

movingbee said:


> Guys,
> 
> How is your mental health during this time of pandemic? Is everyone affected mentally - so stressed out, too much fear and worry? How do you handle your day to day life?
> 
> Your thoughts are greatly welcome. It might help me and a few others to cope. Thank you.


 Merged with existing thread with exact same topic


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Possibly as bad as it can get. I'm consistently cursing and frustrated.


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

worse than ever


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't think the pandemic has done much to make my MH problems worse. It's just another problem on top of a big stack of problems. One more or less doesn't really make much difference. I think about [redacted] every day. Sometimes I spend the whole day thinking about it. I 'handle' my day-to-day life by distracting myself from the inevitable, since there are, apparently, no solutions for any of my problems.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

In terms of the pandemic and forced social isolation itself, it hasn't affected me negatively much at all. In fact, it felt like a year long respite and refuge. I felt better without the need, expectations, obligations, and relative comparison with others to having to meet up and socialize with people. To me, this pandemic honestly felt like a break to my mental health.

In terms of my mental health and emotional health this timespan since the pandemic took place, it's been bad, but that really has nothing to do with the pandemic itself. More so caused by just other bad things in my life that happens to have coincide with the pandemic. But had the pandemic not taken place and life/world was going as normal, along with the crap I am having this past year, it would've been worse. The pandemic and social isolation itself really cushioned things quite a bit for me.

So having read and heard about a mass majority of others having their mental health suffering badly with the pandemic isolation, I really just cannot relate to any of them myself. In fact I felt the opposite. Many people, friends, family that I haven't seen since the pandemic, I do not miss any of them one bit, nor do I really look forward to seeing them. I am 100% positive the feeling is mutual on their end as well. I don't matter at all to others, so of course it grooms me to not have others matter much to me in return. Which itself in my case socially, this is very sadly pathetic because this is just a sign of how I am increasingly being shaped into an antisocial and social hermit.


----------



## vishal ghatul (May 25, 2021)

if anyone is feeling depressed then follow link below .it is very helpful
expresseve therapy for depression


----------

